# Welcome to Afghanistan.It's people and nature.



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

They have nice eyes


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Sad to see this country like this  They have such a great history and even untill 70-th this country was better than many other developing countries. But...
I hope they will reach to the prosperity very soon!


----------



## jennifer68 (Dec 25, 2008)

hmmmmm irresistible.....this smilings.....very cute kids !
And in a completely destroyed country! what a lesson of courage, of life, these adorable girls !


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

Nice pictures


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks to show us, this country, nice faces..


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Nice pics.
Why was this guy banned?


----------



## TijucaRio (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, these pics have completely changed my mind about this country, full of culture and whose paisages look realy beautiful! 
It's realy beautiful.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

The most famous face of Afghanistan, a refugee child snapped by a National Geographic photographer, and that would become the magazine's most famous cover. At the time he hadn't actually noticed the brilliance of the girl's eyes, so common are the colour, but only later looking through his snaps he noticed the green background and the intensity of her look:









http://data.whicdn.com


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Afghanistan is a typically diverse place in Asia, the ethnic map:


----------



## samuel89 (Aug 4, 2008)

^^:nuts::nuts::nuts:FANTASTIC:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

what is it with a poster of an exotic child with dry booger above her lips lol


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

very good looking people...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx for the pics
please more


----------



## anakngpasig (Jul 29, 2005)

what a bunch
of beautiful
people!


----------



## cesar-in (Nov 27, 2008)

nice travel...


----------



## iambic peremeter (Jan 22, 2009)

they look like zoombies or ghosts


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Rare Snow Leopards in Afghanistan's Wakhan corridor*

Pics from - from 2009 to 2011

MYFOXNY.COM - A surprisingly healthy population of rare snow leopards is living in mountainous areas of northeastern Afghanistan, according to a new study by The Wildlife Conservation Society (WCS).

The leopards were caught by remote cameras placed at 16 different locations throughout Afghanistan's Wakhan Corridor. It was the first ever camera trap sighting of snow leopards in the country.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

personally, I consider Afghans as one of the most good looking people in the world.
I had one Afghan co-worker in Riyadh and I just amaze at his multi colored eyes 
like there's a circle of blue then green and gray with a little pale brown too.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

beautiful people thanks for the photos


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Beautiful country, shame that its in such a state, but hopefully it'll get much better soon


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Pakia said:


> Pics from - from 2009 to 2011
> 
> MYFOXNY.COM - A surprisingly healthy population of rare snow leopards is living in mountainous areas of northeastern Afghanistan, according to a new study by The Wildlife Conservation Society (WCS).
> 
> The leopards were caught by remote cameras placed at 16 different locations throughout Afghanistan's Wakhan Corridor. It was the first ever camera trap sighting of snow leopards in the country.


nice cat


----------



## Xchang (Aug 1, 2011)

I am amazed how beautiful afghans look, i am shocked they are so near india (geographically)

Typical indians look nothing like afghans, unless you are counting the extreme northern indians like kashmiries 
this is how most indians look, very different from afghans:


----------



## Xchang (Aug 1, 2011)

^ afghans seem to be a mix of more european/middle eastern and some asian aswell


----------



## jan123febmar (Aug 1, 2011)

....


----------



## Xchang (Aug 1, 2011)

^ i didn't say who is beautiful or not, i said i am amazed by the huge difference between the two people


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Xchang said:


> I am amazed how beautiful afghans look, i am shocked they are so near india


Well proud arabian, those South Indians who live 3,000km away from Afghanistan obviously wouldn't be as beautiful as the Afghan people :|

And we must stop posting pictures of Indian people, only beautiful Afghan people.


----------



## jan123febmar (Aug 1, 2011)

^^You are talk rubbish. Indian people more beautiful than Afghan.


----------



## iamdeath (Aug 1, 2011)

India101 said:


> Well proud arabian, those South Indians who live 3,000km away from Afghanistan obviously wouldn't be as beautiful as the Afghan people :|
> 
> And we must stop posting pictures of Indian people, only beautiful Afghan people.


most indians look like that, doesn't matter from south or east or central india, even many northern indians have those features, unless you go up way north where minority of them could resemble afghans


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Afghan Girl by seair21, on Flickr


family love by janchan, on Flickr


the trio by janchan, on Flickr


at school... by janchan, on Flickr


thoughtful by janchan, on Flickr


deep thoughts by janchan, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

in the classroom by janchan, on Flickr


Afghan schoolgirl #11 by Palmer Digital Studio, on Flickr


Demonstration after killing of Rabbani, Afghanistan by Michal Przedlacki, on Flickr


Afghan girl in a school in Kabul, Afghanistan by seair21, on Flickr


Afghan schoolgirl #12 by Palmer Digital Studio, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Baghlan river, Afghanistan by spangleddrongo, on Flickr


Peaks over Salang, Afghanstan by spangleddrongo, on Flickr


Nameless Desert by mtypinski, on Flickr


Bamyan Hilltop, Afghanistan by mtypinski, on Flickr


Bamyan Afghanistan by mtypinski, on Flickr


Bamyan Children in Afghanistan by mtypinski, on Flickr


Suckling Goats by mtypinski, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...CF9C0E93&first=0&qpvt=afghanistan&FORM=IDFRIR


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the magnificent images from Afghanistan.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice pics


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Herat city 07-04-2012 123 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


Herat city 07-04-2012 124 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


Herat city 07-04-2012 125 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


Herat city 07-04-2012 126 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


Herat city 07-04-2012 067 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


Border to Afghanistan by lee.peter113, on Flickr


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

never realized Afghans were so white

well, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yogurt Ladies by lee.peter113, on Flickr


DSC_2817 [1600x1200] by lee.peter113, on Flickr


DSC_2804 [1600x1200] by lee.peter113, on Flickr


DSC_2781 [1600x1200] by lee.peter113, on Flickr


DSC_2761 [1600x1200] by lee.peter113, on Flickr


DSC_2740 [1600x1200] by lee.peter113, on Flickr


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

With all the beautiful people, men, are there any gay tea houses???:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Spices by lee.peter113, on Flickr


Watermelon Dude by lee.peter113, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7169441547/
Interno della Grande Moschea









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7239466916/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7239466894/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7231588476/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7231576420/in/photostream/


Afghanistan Historical Picture by AFGHANISTAN PASHTUNISTAN, on Flickr


Afghanistan Historical Pictures by AFGHANISTAN PASHTUNISTAN, on Flickr


----------



## ABVgroup (May 23, 2012)

even though afghanistan is considered south asia by many, they dont look south asian at all, they look completly different from south asians, they are more central asian/Caucasian. Though I have seen pakistanis who look similar to afghans


----------



## dean43 (Nov 30, 2011)

midrise said:


> With all the beautiful people, men, are there any gay tea houses???:banana::banana::banana:


You haven't been to kandahar?


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

Nice and wonderful pictures . amazing Afghanistan .


----------



## megacity30 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's hard to believe how ignorant some of the posts in this thread are. 

South Asia is inherently the most racially diverse part of Asia and also encompasses racial aspects of other parts of Asia. South Asian countries like 

Nepal and Bhutan contain people of Sino-Tibetan racial origin, many mixed with Indo-Aryan, Dravidian and Central Asian origins. There are many people there that have similar features to Afghans especially those with a Sino-Tibetan mix.

Sri Lanka primarily contains people of Dravidian origin, like most of the non-Afghan pictures posted above.

Pakistan and Bangladesh contain a mix of Indo-Aryan, Central and West Asian, Tibeto-Burman and even Dravidian racial origins. In Pakistan, which is South Asia, Afghan racial mix and similar features are quite common.

India, of course, is the most inherently racially diverse country in the whole of Asia. You have a racial mix of almost every conceivable race known to man, including some not commonly found anywhere else such as Austric in Central India and few other places. Afghanistan only contains a little over 30 million people. There are nearly three times that number of people in India of Pashtuni, Central or Iranic races in India. There are many millions of Indians of either Sino-Tibetan or Tibeto-Burman origin, many looking similar to the oriental Afghans. Of course, there is a majority of Indo-Aryans, none of whom look like the non-Afghan pictures posted earlier, except the Sikh Afghans. The fair valiant Sikhs are very common in every part of India where their religion originates. Then there are South Indians who are largely of Dravidian or Indo-Aryan origin, but there are many millions of south Indians who have other racial origins such as Central Asian races; you have light-eyed Mangaloreans etc, Portuguese-mixed Goans etc for many hundreds of years in India.

Please investigate before making ignorant comments and posts.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/37ibct/7500561806/
An aerial view from the window of a Blackhawk helicopter between Kunduz, Kunduz Province, and Mazar-e-Sharif, Balkh Province,









http://www.flickr.com/photos/37ibct/7500559940/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/37ibct/7500571734/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/37ibct/7500609068/


Pashtun Woman's Traditional Dress by AFGHANISTAN PASHTUNISTAN, on Flickr


cute Pashtun Kids by AFGHANISTAN PASHTUNISTAN, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the updates, great aerial shots...:cheers2:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Afghanistan.jpg8 by BamBam183, on Flickr


Afghanistan by BamBam183, on Flickr


afghanistan_khost_mosque2 by Discuss Islam, on Flickr


Walk1 by FtCarsonPAO, on Flickr


Bamyan Afghanistan 2004 199T3723 by Beomsik Won, on Flickr


Bamyan Afghanistan 2004 199T3772 by Beomsik Won, on Flickr


Bamyan Afghanistan 2004 199T3776 by Beomsik Won, on Flickr


----------



## urix99 (Apr 14, 2011)

nice land of afganistan


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kabul Afghanistan 2004 199T3923 by Beomsik Won, on Flickr


Growin' stuff. by evanistan, on Flickr


Untitled by evanistan, on Flickr


Untitled by evanistan, on Flickr


Untitled by evanistan, on Flickr


Mandayi Market by evanistan, on Flickr


a very modern Kabul couple by evanistan, on Flickr


Jalalabad Road by evanistan, on Flickr


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

mgk920 said:


> Aren't there plans in place to try to restore those Buddhas once things stabilize?
> 
> Thanx for the images and, IMHO, the ongoing international efforts to rid that part of the World of its religious nutcase scourge are well worth it.
> 
> ...


Giventhe state of the country I doubt too many people are thinking about that


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

viva free afghanistan...


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

manhuelofspain said:


> viva free afghanistan...


I wouldnt call afghanistan free


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

mantu & dogh for E by evanistan, on Flickr


Nuristani Child by ndj5, on Flickr


Band-e Amir Lakes in Bamyan by ARZU STUDIO HOPE™, on Flickr


Two Women by ARZU STUDIO HOPE™, on Flickr


DSC_0289 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


DSC_0288 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


----------



## mintgum84 (Aug 18, 2011)

Some lovely shots. The deep blue lakes are the most stunning.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks!




DSC_0285 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


DSC_0279 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


DSC_0264 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


DSC_01112012-07-22 08-02-02 - 0111 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


Herat city 14-07-2012 147 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


Herat city 14-07-2012 145 by drs.sarajevo, on Flickr


Opium flores in Badakshan - Afghanistan 2002 by ROSIO GODOMAR - Photografy, on Flickr


120911-A-WF427-161 by Div West, on Flickr


----------



## ftcr92 (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice places and people


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful series of photos....Herat City looks new.


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

increible


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset in Nili by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


Snowy day by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mountains view by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


Snow blowing view by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

No snow this year by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


An afternoon by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset on Surk Lash by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


Snowing by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hazaragi Kid by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


Me with my Hazaristani friends by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dreamy valley by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


What's your view about? by Iqbal Ahmad Oruzgani, on Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

Kandahar Helmand Power Project by U.S Embassy Kabul Afghanistan, on Flickr


Kandahar Helmand Power Project by U.S Embassy Kabul Afghanistan, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Impresive landscapes .


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Afghanistan Historical Picture by AFGHANISTAN PASHTUNISTAN, on Flickr


Afghanistan by E_T_2008, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Afghanistan by Ricymar Photography(Thanks Everyone!!!!), on Flickr


Afghanistan by Ricymar Photography(Thanks Everyone!!!!), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Afghanistan by Ricymar Photography(Thanks Everyone!!!!), on Flickr


AFGHANISTAN by studc, on Flickr


----------

